# How to tell you are driving too fast!



## texasgirl (Aug 26, 2005)

**​


----------



## middie (Aug 26, 2005)

lol i just got that in my email. i told the girl that it looks like my son in the back seat !!! lol


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 26, 2005)

I had just gotten in mine too Middie LOL
I just had to share, I think it's too cute.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 26, 2005)

Awwww. poor puppy.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 26, 2005)

How cute!  Of course the real way to tell if you are driving too fast is, if you pass me on the freeway, you are going too fast!  Maidrite just agreed when I told him what I had written!

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Aug 26, 2005)

You can tell when I'm driving to fast, just ask my kids what my nickname was when I use to ferry them to baseball games...

LEADFOOT  
kadesma


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 27, 2005)

You are going to fast when you past the USS ENTERPRISE and do this!


----------

